# Stackable curing trays for $15 each



## gigisiguenza (Nov 16, 2015)

For those interested 

 http://www.dacocorp.com/plastic-wire-containers/hand-held/bakery-trays.html


----------



## JayJay (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 17, 2015)

Those look nice and a great price.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 17, 2015)

I've been looking for those. Now to find them in Oz...


----------



## lsg (Nov 17, 2015)

Do they sell to hobbyists?  They are asking for a tax number when you check out.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 17, 2015)

Lsg, no idea, contact them and ask. When I run across good deals, I share them if I think they're available to public. Could always try using ssn. If not, might be time to organize a group buy with someone.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 17, 2015)

It looks like the tax ID number and company name are optional.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 17, 2015)

PinkCupcake said:


> It looks like the tax ID number and company name are optional.



That's what I thought when I checked em out


----------

